# code pair 93010, 31500



## tstelma (Jun 19, 2013)

Does anyone know why 93010 (ECG report) is bundled into 31500 (Insert emergency airway) accrding to the CCI edits? Not only does it make little sense, I can't find any documentation explaining this code pair anywhere.
Thanks, ts


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jun 19, 2013)

The only thing I can think of would be the fact that if an emergency airway had to be established (intubation, pharyngostomy [is that the right term for the "throat hole"?  ], etc.), then it is most likely one of two situations.  1, it's for anesthesia related to surgery, or 2, it's because they are in some type of ICU or critical care unit.  In either case an ECG would be running anyway and would probably be bundled into the other services being billed by the physician.  Now if you're billing for a facility I have no clue why it would be bundled.  That's the only thing that I can think of.  Anybody else have a better explanation?


----------

